# nice ash



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres a pic of the best ash i have ever seen 
triple maduro camacho right down to the nub even turned it straight and puffed it till he ashed it at the end 

any other ppics people have of a nice ass i mean ash


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Huh! Thats a great ash.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice Ash....pun intended :nod:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

The camacho 3m is one of my all time faves. This is a reason why. Camachos have unbelieveable construction. I saw a picture one time of a camacho corojo that looked like a roll of quarters. Just perfect disc shaped ash for like 3 inches.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

One of the guys we regularly herf with, it ashed shortly after this photo. I think this was a Tat Havana IV.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, very nice "ash".


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

chewwy26 said:


> Heres a pic of the best ash i have ever seen
> triple maduro camacho right down to the nub even turned it straight and puffed it till he ashed it at the end
> 
> any other ppics people have of a nice ass i mean ash


That is impressive. Reminds me of the Drew Estate ash ad.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

chewwy26 said:


> Heres a pic of the best ash i have ever seen
> triple maduro camacho right down to the nub even turned it straight and puffed it till he ashed it at the end
> 
> any other ppics people have of a nice ass i mean ash


e'ffin awesome. sure takes lots of patience and the quality of the smoke sure helps too. I try to ash only when necessary but have made a mess several times trying. So I will tend to ash more frequently especially when somewhere like a Bro's house.

Was invited to "spring party" at some friends house. Not small party but one with 40 people or so... I knew the host enjoys cigars. Made sure had variety when I arrived. Was outside on upper floor balcony with several people and Tom and I were indulging in cigar that I had given him. He was really into the smoke and had a nice ash going... until the wife came out and started raggin him about.. not dropping the ash on her patio furniture or his Tommy Bahama shirt... he give me a glance like "she has no clue as to what a nice ash this is and she wants me to get rid of it"


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice. The nicest ash I've had was on an Anejo


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Now that takes balance,



BOTLwife said:


> One of the guys we regularly herf with, it ashed shortly after this photo. I think this was a Tat Havana IV.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BAM!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> BAM!


 
nice triple ash


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

You guys have some nice ashes :rofl:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

:banana:


powerman659 said:


> You guys have some nice ashes :rofl:


:banana: why thanks :high5:


----------

